

Easy way to contribute to Haitian Relief - timae

For those using Venmo, text "pay venmocares $X for Unicef Haitian Relief" and they'll donate 100%.
======
timae
The link to the original tweet, with the phone number to text to if you're not
already using Venmo: <http://twitter.com/VenmoCares/status/7722023481>

